# RF Technician



## techyman2008 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey, I was just wondering what the general duties of an RF Technician Include?


----------



## mbenonis (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm assuming you're talking about a tour. An RF tech would most likely be responsible for maintaining all wireless equipment (mics, IEM, possibly comm), handing it out to talent (means of distribution may vary), and fixing any problems that happen during the show. Might also involve being off-stage and monitoring the receivers.


----------



## wolf825 (Oct 18, 2010)

An RF Tech may also have these added responsibilities: actively scanning & monitor of frequencies in use locally during events, and coordinate RF use or finding frequencies for all equipment that do not conflict. They would also probably be responsible from venue to venue to check any RF uses by the house or locality, to ensure no conflicts. A lot of planning may get involved. Would be responsible for checking frequencies in a locality with any FCC databases, and re-program and test out the RF equipment or handle any permit requirements. This may all be in addition to setting up, handing out and maintaining the RF equipment as mentioned...

There can be a lot of conflicts and since bandwidth availability varies and is going to get tougher. Good active frequency scanners are out for use and a lot of times you may have to make quick adjustments or find that previously free frequencies suddenly get jumped on when security, press or TV/Remote trucks arrive etc. For large events such as football games, olympics or similar there are often groups who do nothing but handle the RF coordination and planning & scanning to ensure no conflicts.. When you think about all the RF in use (intercom, IEM, IFBs, wireless mics, broadcast signals, cell phones/wi-fi and other data etc etc) and the amount of overlap, IM & crowding there can be in any one location for large events, its quite a challenge and is going to become moreso in the future IMO... 



-w


----------



## Stookeybrd (Oct 18, 2010)

Mike and Wolf hit the nail on the head. 

I can't speak too much about tours, but I was an RF technician at the Vancouver Winter Olympics so hopefully I can help out. Spread out over two cities there was 622 channels of RF and 13,000 two-way radios. We had our hands full starting in 6 months out. There were entire teams of volunteers whose only job it was was to replace batteries. But, there also were guys who's job it was to drive around and ask coffee shops to move their free wi-fi from channel 6 to channel 11. Theater, rock n' roll, and event production all have their different flavor of RF.


----------



## techyman2008 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks every one for the replies, I will pass these onto my friend that was inquiring.


----------



## Chris15 (Oct 19, 2010)

Stookeybrd said:


> Mike and Wolf hit the nail on the head.
> 
> I can't speak too much about tours, but I was an RF technician at the Vancouver Winter Olympics so hopefully I can help out. Spread out over two cities there was 622 channels of RF and 13,000 two-way radios. We had our hands full starting in 6 months out. There were entire teams of volunteers whose only job it was was to replace batteries. But, there also were guys who's job it was to drive around and ask coffee shops to move their free wi-fi from channel 6 to channel 11. Theater, rock n' roll, and event production all have their different flavor of RF.


 
Ceremonies RF coordination was done by Steve Caldwell and had 200 channels of mission critical wireless audio coordinated to various degrees. It came down to Industry Canada not having the experience in working with wireless audio. It's a different ball game to LMR or mobile phone networks where many frequency coordinators have their skillset.

Not to put it too bluntly, but there are but a handful of techs in the world who have the skill to be able to do the spectrum management for an event like that. Most of it is about preplanning but there is also the continual monitoring of the spectrum and received signal strengths etc etc.

Norwest Productions - Vancouver 2010 Spectrum Managment


----------



## museav (Oct 19, 2010)

Also keep in mind that with something like the Olympics it is not just live event production communications but also all of the local/county/state/federal emergency services, broadcasters from around the world, security and team communications for the competing teams, back-of-house and contractor communications and so on that often have to coexist not only with one another but also with any other wireless communications in what are often larger metropolitan areas. I know that for the Atlanta Olympics the RF coordination effort was probably one of the first technical efforts to get started.

Many of those same issues apply to lesser degrees to tours, it's not just coordinating your internal RF systems but being able to also coordinate with local conditions. Several years ago the local AES Chapter arranged a BOH tour when Cirque was here and they commented about encountering a situation where they would do a scan and coordinate all of their RF systems only to encounter interference during the shows. They eventually figured out that there was a local transmitter that was active on an irregular basis, they had to watch for it being active and then do a scan in order to get an accurate picture of the local RF environment.


----------



## wolf825 (Nov 4, 2010)

FWIW... 

This was posted to another sound forum...a YT vid of an RF tech (Toni Luna) planning his frequencies and setting up his RF gear on a large concert tour and what he does at every location... 

There are a set of 4 vids in this series which is about 30 minutes worth....but worth watching & educational for students....figured some here may like. 

Can be found at this channel... *YouTube - RF w/Antoni "Toni" Luna*



-w


----------

